# 14 HP B & G won't start



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently got a 14 HP craftman mower (400707) changed plugs, cleaned carb, new gas filter but still won't turn over. i'm getting gas in the carb. I did notce that i'm not getting a spark. could it be the flywheel armture? ( the thing with the plug wires coming out of it). i'm at a loss please help


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The first thing you need to do to determine if it's actually the coil is to disconnect the kill wire. If you look on the side of the engine where the starter is there will be a single black wire coming from under the fan shroud and it should have a connector right in the middle. Disconnect this wire and see if the motor will start (keep in mind that you will need to reconnect the wire to make the engine stop). If the motor starts, you have a problem with one of your safety switches or the ignition switch.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

mh280 said:


> I recently got a 14 HP craftman mower (400707) changed plugs, cleaned carb, new gas filter but still won't turn over. i'm getting gas in the carb. I did notce that i'm not getting a spark. could it be the flywheel armture? ( the thing with the plug wires coming out of it). i'm at a loss please help


still won't turn over?? the engine wont turn over ? or wont start ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is the coil set right? flywheel key good? but yeah it sounds like the kill wire.


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

it turns over just won't start. I got new plugs and i'm not getting spark. i'm going to check the kill wires here in a minute. thank you all for replying. i'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

the only wire i saw coming from under the fly wheel had two black wires connected to a red and orange wire. is that the kill wire? if it was it still didn't start. i set the coil with a dollar bill. not sure what a flywheel key is though. i took the plugs out to see if i was getting spark and i'm not.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Look at the coil...there should be a black wire running from it over to the side of the engine where the starter is. This is the kill wire. The other wire you are speaking of is the alternator.


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

OK i'll look tomorrow. I did some research on the engine and the manual sayes to use a RJ 12 plug while some other sources say use a J 19 LM. is there any differance


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If it is an OHV engine it uses a RC12YC spark plug. If it is a flat head engine, it uses a J19LM


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

OK disconnected the kill wire and still won't start. is my coil the last thing to check? Also put in new ignition switch. how do i tell if it's an OHV. (model #400707 type 1507-1)


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it would say ohv on the cover right there on the head.


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

It doesn't say OHV. I have the wrong plugs in there. is that why i have no spark?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Well...the wrong plug will prevent the spark from getting into the combustion chamber but you should still have a spark. Even with the wrong plug it should try to start and it may even run, but it will run really rough.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, if its a flat head side valve, a ji7lm champion or a 458 autolite would do fine, of course there is such a thing as a bad "new" plug, and they should be gapped a .30 which most of the time a autolite is dead on while a champion is not. if you put you finger on the plug wire while turning it over, and you get a nice jolt, its getting it down there.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

"I recently got a 14 HP craftman mower (400707) changed plugs" 14 horse 2 cyl ? havent never seen one ? aint saying there aint, what the hell is a b&g briggs and gatton ?


----------



## mh280 (Apr 19, 2005)

sorry it was a typo! meant B & S


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

if it doesnt say ohv anywhere then you need rj17lm, rj19lm, j17lm, j19lm champion 
or 456 or 458 autolite
make sure you gap them both right at .030


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> if it doesnt say ohv anywhere then you need rj17lm, rj19lm, j17lm, j19lm champion
> or 456 or 458 autolite
> make sure you gap them both right at .030


 
just take out the plug if its long its a rc12yc if its about a quarter inch thread its a j19lm


----------

